# fake stonewall panel



## krisco (Apr 12, 2008)

Will any type of the fake stonewall panels work as an aquarium background? Seems like they have that plastic or vinyl siding type material unless I am way off base there. Was wondering if they can be used as an aquarium background, or if they have additives that can hurt the fish.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I built a 3d background for a 10 gal tanganyika setup. I siliconed a walmart styrofoam cooler to the back wall which I had carved up to look lik it was a rock wall. Then I painted on 3-4 layers of water proof cement. The fish are fine and the tank has been goin for a few years now. So I don't see any problem with fake stonewall panels as long as they are plastic and have no glues or residue on them. Just ask the employees at the store, or check online to find out more info on the panels.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would be cautious about some materials for safety reasons, and others for durability reasons. 
Materials intended as exterior siding for a house will handle a certain amount of water, such as rain, or sprinklers, but are not intended for under water use, or constant water contact. 
I have contacted one manufacturer about using their product near a swimming pool, above grade, but there would be splashing and a waterfall. The manufacturer said "No, their product would not stand up to that." 
The product in question was the Culture Stone brand name of manufactured/fake stone. It is often used in the landscape and building industries. It is a carefully created concrete version of real stone. (In the job with the pool, for example, we found the real stone that Culture Stone based their product on, and used them side-by-side. We could not tell where one stopped and the other started)

There is a product that can be used:
Styrofoam, carved as suggested, then covered with Sikatop 111. Sikatop 111 is a fine grade of 2 part cement based, but potable water approved product. You can add cement colors to it, such as Davis or others. Mix it into a slurry and spread it on. When it has cured add the decorative background to a tank without fish, but then run lots of water through the tank because the cement based product may alter the water hardness and pH. Once this phase is finished the decoration is fish safe.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want to get a step by step on creating a concrete background, go to cichlid-forum.com. Thats where I learned how to make mine. It should be in the library link under diy. The curing process of the concrete should be down slowly so it won't dry out too quickly and flake off.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

The LFS near me sells fake stonewall backgrounds pre-made. I don't remember what company makes them. They look nice. They don't have that cheapo fake look to them. They come in a range of sizes that will fit most of the popular tank sizes.


----------

